# AutoHotKey / AutoIt v3



## glyndo (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking about using one of these programs to assist in one of the more mundane tasks I have to do each day in work, but I don't have a great deal of scripting experience.
The actual task involves copying and pasting information from a Microsoft Access database to a specific program called Cotax (I doubt if anyone knows what that is!) It's a simple process, basically I click on a field on the database and copy that information to a field on the Cotax screen. There are 10 different fields and each has to be copied over. What is the best way to do this? And can a novice write a script for it, or is it too difficult?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

